# Nacxel for cats?



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Can cats be given nacxel antibiotic? If so how much?
I have a bottle frozen in the freezer. How do I go about thawing and can I freeze again after I give what is needed? (Vet told me meds last longer if I freeze)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm not sure about Naxcel for cats. The vet should have told you to put it in syringes so you only defrost basically what you need. When you defrost that bottle, it will be good for 7 days and then you have to throw it out. You can't refreeze it.

When you defrost it, it has to be done in the refrigerator.

Next time ask for Excenel. It is Naxcel that can be stored in the cupboard.


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> I'm not sure about Naxcel for cats. The vet should have told you to put it in syringes so you only defrost basically what you need. When you defrost that bottle, it will be good for 7 days and then you have to throw it out. You can't refreeze it.
> 
> When you defrost it, it has to be done in the refrigerator.
> 
> Next time ask for Excenel. It is Naxcel that can be stored in the cupboard.


Oh that stinks. 80.00 bottle of meds too. Wow.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

I have used pen with my cats but not sure about the med you asked about


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Not sure but LA 200 and agricillin can. Give .5 cc subq


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

He hasn't gotten any better, I just made an app at the vet tomorrow :-/
Thank y'all though!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

amberjack07 said:


> He hasn't gotten any better, I just made an app at the vet tomorrow :-/
> Thank y'all though!


Awwwww  hope he gets well soon


----------



## amberjack07 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thanks! Me too. I had to have his eye removed about six months ago, he did something to it and it couldn't be saved. Now something is wrong with his other eye. If it can't be saved I'll have to put him down. :-(


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Boy, I sure hope he will be ok.


----------

